# Petrol up by Rs 5 a litre; LPG up Rs 50



## sachin_kothari (Jun 4, 2008)

*T*he government on Wednesday increased the price of petrol by Rs 5 a litre and that of diesel by Rs 3 a litre. The price of an LPG too has gone up by Rs 50 a cylinder.

Petroleum Minister Murli Deora has also proposed double price for extra cooking gas cylinders. He has also proposed a new distribution scheme for LPG cylinders. Only 8 cylinders will be allowed at the current rates. All extra cylinders will cost twice the amount.

Read more


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 4, 2008)

time to dust and oil my bicycle....


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

Zea. Cycling is the way to go now. Petrol is Rs.59 now. Dammit.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2008)

And a chance for all you people to prove that the microwave can be used for cooking something other than popcorn and papad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23a.gif

WTF is the common man supposed to do now???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


----------



## Renny (Jun 4, 2008)

Leave it to the UPA to screw things up, atleast when the NDA was in power they kept the prices at check.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 4, 2008)

Why doesn't the bloody Govt. increase the price of petroleum products while reducing the cess and other **** taxes? All the taxes go into the Govt. taxes. We agree that increase in the price of fuel in inevitable.. but why don't they reduce the tax? We pay income tax, prof. tax, education tax, infrastu. tax, sewage tax, water tax, service tax, entry tax, exit tax, birth tax, death tax, .. this tax.. that tax.. **** tax... you name it and we pay it!!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 4, 2008)

increase in fuel prices was inevitable.
follow wats written in my siggy


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 4, 2008)

Customs duty on crude has been reduced to nil from 5%.

The price hike will be effective from midnight today. So fuel up today.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 4, 2008)

lag gaye L**** ,  i mean lag gayi waat


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 4, 2008)

Guess this was waiting to happen. Too bad. 5Rs/Liter is too much IMO.


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 4, 2008)

So it will be Rs 57.00 in Bangalore, my friend told me that shell is costing Rs 71.00 for its super petrol, last time i used shell it cost me Rs 62.00 per litre.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG!!!..i guess i will have to leae my car now and get a bullock cart..

anyone knos where to get a bullock cart in EMI???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^ Sorry, they are out of stock


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 4, 2008)

my place is kind a village/town i am gonna get a bullock cart.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 4, 2008)

wat happened to to hydro car which runs on hydrogen n oxygen


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 4, 2008)

Aha, Keralites rejoice...tomorrow is going to be another Hartal Day !!


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 4, 2008)

wat happened to to hydro car which runs on hydrogen n oxygen


----------



## iinfi (Jun 4, 2008)

anyone good here in optics??
hmm... wats the heat generated by a convex lens with focal length abt 2-3 mm.
data insufficient i know.
was jus wondering whether a number of convex lens or concave mirrors can be placed over 1X1 feet area on the roof top of bldgs and and below it place a string of copper wires.
will the wires be heated up enough to carry energy to the household for cooking purposes? act as a substitute for hot plates?

seems far fetched but jus thought someone here mite know a bit more abt this stuff!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

well..you can do that...but the copper wires will radiate heat to the extent that it will be the same..
aare kerosene prices havent been increased..dump cuking oil and adhere to "mitti ka tel"

lolzzz


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 4, 2008)

guys, best is to have cycle if we have to travel nearby ..
1. good exercise ...
2. no pollution ..
3. money saved..

or we shall use bikes running on battery... as distance is not problem..

if nothing, then keep pockets open for the government authorized goons!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^muscle power..free but no validity..may be out of service due to excessive heat..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

^Its started raining in Mumbai now. Cycle Zindabaad!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

abbe sirf mumbai mein prices bada hai kya..here its 42 degrees...

muscle power=free potboils and sunburns..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 4, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> time to dust and oil my bicycle....


Hehe, I did that about a week back, bought a new bicycle, anything within 5 kms, I take my bicycle now.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Why doesn't the bloody Govt. increase the price of petroleum products while reducing the cess and other **** taxes? All the taxes go into the Govt. taxes. We agree that increase in the price of fuel in inevitable.. but why don't they reduce the tax?



They have indeed reduce some taxes. It was supposed to be >10rs increase but they made it to 5rs.

Price hike is good..atleast it will stop unnecessary wastage and people will think twice before going out in vehicles. But I think it will make no difference to the rich lads.


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

SCREW CONGRESS....SCREW BJP.... I DONT CARE IF FLAME WAR STARTS HERE... BUT THIS IS HIGH TIME... evry body is paying a high price because of those stupid moron sitting in Delhi.... those who hardly have 5 yrs of their remaining life are writing the future of the young india.... f**ker is just not the word to describe them fully.... It is just because of the patient indian citizens tht they are surviving now.... they keep increasing prices of petrol and diesel every 15 days.... 

Just today i saw on news channel the footage of the minister justifying the increase.... the bas**rd said that we are *JUST* increasing Rs 5 and Rs 3 on Petrol and Diesel respectively inspite of we are facing a high losses in it...



blueshift said:


> They have indeed reduce some taxes. It was supposed to be >10rs increase but they made it to 5rs.
> 
> Price hike is good..atleast it will stop unnecessary wastage and people will think twice before going out in vehicles. But I think it will make no difference to the rich lads.



this is not the solution brother... who is responsible if  it is supposed to be >10 rs???????? just their bulls**t management is causing this.... and moreover... *10 rupiya se ghatakar 5 rupiya kiya to koi ehsaan nahi kiya....*... it is government's fu**in *JOB* to see whether the normal indian citizen lives a comfortable life....


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> lag gaye L**** ,  i mean lag gayi waat


Bush ne chink maari, Iraq hil gaya, humare bhi lag gaye.



infra_red_dude said:


> Why doesn't the bloody Govt. increase the price of petroleum products while reducing the cess and other **** taxes? All the taxes go into the Govt. taxes. We agree that increase in the price of fuel in inevitable.. but why don't they reduce the tax? We pay income tax, prof. tax, education tax, infrastu. tax, sewage tax, water tax, service tax, entry tax, exit tax, birth tax, death tax, .. this tax.. that tax.. **** tax... you name it and we pay it!!


Well, according to the nos. the govt. still goes into a debt and falls short after making the increase, but what some are saying is that though the govt. is going in debt they are not reducing profit margins of the companies so in short govt. is making a fool of itself.



cool_techie_tvm said:


> Aha, Keralites rejoice...tomorrow is going to be another Hartal Day !!


Left is going left, right & center with atleast a 12 hour total bandh in the South & East tomorrow.


fun2sh said:


> wat happened to to hydro car which runs on hydrogen n oxygen


I got a message from s18000rpm a few days back, Mahindra is going to come out with Bio-Fuel SUVs soon.



mastermunj said:


> guys, best is to have cycle if we have to travel nearby ..
> 1. good exercise ...
> 2. no pollution ..
> 3. money saved..
> ...


One can perceive it like that, considering rising metal prices & oil prices, thereby the cost of buying a car and running it have shot up drastically, this might act as a deterrent to people buying cars, but unfortunately this won't happen.



jal_desai said:


> SCREW CONGRESS....SCREW BJP.... I DONT CARE IF FLAME WAR STARTS HERE... BUT THIS IS HIGH TIME... evry body is paying a high price because of those stupid moron sitting in Delhi.... those who hardly have 5 yrs of their remaining life are writing the future of the young india.... f**ker is just not the word to describe them fully.... It is just because of the patient indian citizens tht they are surviving now.... they keep increasing prices of petrol and diesel every 15 days....
> 
> Just today i saw on news channel the footage of the minister justifying the increase.... the bas**rd said that we are *JUST* increasing Rs 5 and Rs 3 on Petrol and Diesel respectively inspite of we are facing a high losses in it...


There is very little the govt. can do, the price rise was imminent, it had to be done. There was no other choice, no matter how much you reduce/increase taxes the price of oil had to be increased. Please note that I am not a big fan of any political party.


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> There is very little the govt. can do, the price rise was imminent, it had to be done. There was no other choice, no matter how much you reduce/increase taxes the price of oil had to be increased. Please note that I am not a big fan of any political party.



If government can't do anythign then WHAT IT IS FOR..? sorry for my simple questions but this only matters... Government is the highest authority... we have the right to ask the reason why we are getting screwed... Even i am not a fan of any plitical party... Everybody is corrupt over there... and everybody is to be blamed... it wud be justifiable if it increases once in a year (even tht too is much frequent).. but they are increasing the price every now and then... tht is simply ridiculous..


----------



## Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> There is very little the govt. can do, the price rise was imminent, it had to be done. There was no other choice, no matter how much you reduce/increase taxes the price of oil had to be increased. Please note that I am not a big fan of any political party.



+1
It was bound to happen! I was just shocked when there were rumours doing round about a possible hike of about Rs. 17 per litre on petrol! This is still ok! I am feeling not all that bad, probably bcoz I just bought a diesel car 3 months back 



jal_desai said:


> If government can't do anythign then WHAT IT IS FOR..? sorry for my simple questions but this only matters... Government is the highest authority... we have the right to ask the reason why we are getting screwed... Even i am not a fan of any plitical party... Everybody is corrupt over there... and everybody is to be blamed... it wud be justifiable if it increases once in a year (even tht too is much frequent).. but they are increase the price every now and then... tht is simply ridiculous..



Wow! Stop blaming government for evrything and anything! The price increase is due to the WORLD-WIDE rise in oil prices! There is very little that Indian Goverment can do to control international oil prices


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

According to global rates, petrol should have been 82rs/lit. The govt had been shielding us since long. If you wanna blame someone, blame those bast@rd OPEC countries.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> If government can't do anythign then WHAT IT IS FOR..? sorry for my simple questions but this only matters... Government is the highest authority... we have the right to ask the reason why we are getting screwed... Even i am not a fan of any plitical party... Everybody is corrupt over there... and everybody is to be blamed... it wud be justifiable if it increases once in a year (even tht too is much frequent).. but they are increasing the price every now and then... tht is simply ridiculous..



The govt. does not make oil, it only regulates it's supply & pricing. The world is grappling with price rise due to increase in crude all over the world, it is not only in India, the world isbeing affected & prices are rising everywhere.

Dude first get your facts right, then blame someone, I think we should be thankful to the pressures that the rise is of only Rs. 5/-

If there is anyone that needs to be blamed is not even the US govt. but only President Bush.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 4, 2008)

Heh.. Doesn't mean much to me.. My car runs on CNG


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah sucks
these OPEC countries want to pile up huge amounts of money before petrol completely depletes.

Time to head to the research labs for discovery .. lol


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> The govt. does not make oil, it only regulates it's supply & pricing. The world is grappling with price rise due to increase in crude all over the world, it is not only in India, the world isbeing affected & prices are rising everywhere.
> 
> Dude first get your facts right, then blame someone, I think we should be thankful to the pressures that the rise is of only Rs. 5/-
> 
> If there is anyone that needs to be blamed is not even the US govt. but only President Bush.



WHETHER WE SCRATCH LEFT FOOT OR THE RIGHT FOOT... WE HAVE TO BEAR THE ITCH.... US govt is not coming here to see the condition.... we can argue only to those whom we are under... 

facts and figures and all papery work all goes into ashes when it comes to the poor indian masses... may be 5 rs is not much for me, u and other ppl. but millions of ppl in india are getting affcted by this rise... 

It is not the matter of 5 rs... I can very well throw even 10 rs more/ litre on their faces. but if we just keep throwing today 5, tomorrow 10... may be 100 in the coming years.. they wont even budge. it is the economy tht we are supposed to pay 82 rs per liter (as someone said in this forum).. they can increase the prices of the things they export to those countries and compensate the losses... instead of increasing the prices every other day. 
and plz dont give comments like government can't do anything ... (actually u r right .. government does NOT WANT to do anythign) ... everyone's talking about the wrong stuff... if this continues, then this country will definitely die under the huge chaos... and bringing it back on track will break the bones of our future generation...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 4, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> facts and figures and all papery work all goes into ashes when it comes to the *poor indian masses*... may be 5 rs is not much for me, u and other ppl. but millions of ppl in india are getting affcted by this rise...


'Poor' people have a car??

And JFYI, if the price hike did not happen, vehicles all over India would come to a halt.


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> 'Poor' people have a car??
> 
> And JFYI, if the price hike did not happen, vehicles all over India would come to a halt.



Poor ppl will be affected indirectly brother... almost every goods is transported by trucks and other transport... increasing petrol and diesel will increase the prices of those commodities tht get transported thru them.... 

and indirect slaps will be suffered more than direct loss.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 4, 2008)

^how much be after it is divided? Some pittance amount.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

He s right though. Due to more transportation costs, the food prices ll also increase. And due to some idiot hoarders inflation ll surely reach double digits by next month. One thing is sure, BJP ll form the next Govt.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> He s right though. Due to more transportation costs, the food prices ll also increase. And due to some idiot hoarders inflation ll surely reach double digits by next month. One thing is sure, BJP ll form the next Govt.


But of the entire transportation comes to halt, will it increase more or less than what it would increases by Rs. 5 hike?

Remember the 26/7? All vegetables priced soared up in Mumbai because of no transportation. This was worse than what would happen by a Rs.5 hike!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

Dude, you are right. But the poor people are most hit by food price rises. It doesnt matter at all to people like us. Many such factors can gang up and push the prices higher.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 4, 2008)

*You know, Govt increased price to relief OIL Companies which are losing money. Right ?*

But, the thing which makes me angry is that, if they are hiking price by Rs 5, then out of 5.....Rs2-3 still go as TAX 

They should exempt the price increase from tax atleast


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

*BREAKING NEWS*-They have reduced the Sales Tax by 5%..from 25% to 20%..so the rise in petrol will be 2.78 now..and diesel by 1.2..


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> Poor ppl will be affected indirectly brother... almost every goods is transported by trucks and other transport... increasing petrol and diesel will increase the prices of those commodities tht get transported thru them....
> 
> and indirect slaps will be suffered more than direct loss.


 you think only you have figured that out  everyone else is an idiot, oil costs around $123 a barrel, Kerosene is left untouched.

Essential commodities are already at an all time high, please try to get this in your brain, India is not the only country affected, every country in the world is affected. The govt. is helpless.

Customs have been reduced, Import duties have been reduced that's the best they can do, off course there is more that can be done but that would require them not to be politicians which won't happen.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

The worst part is..Government officials don't have to pay for petrol and they keep on misusing it to the extreme..and we are left with a burning hole in our pocket..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pat said:


> +1
> I
> 
> 
> Wow! Stop blaming government for evrything and anything! The price increase is due to the WORLD-WIDE rise in oil prices! There is very little that Indian Goverment can do to control international oil prices




yes thats ok, what about the taxes govt receiving from us, ask the ___ govt bring petroleum products under regular VAT, then what you say very acceptable, as petroleum companies get only 24-26 Rs per litre what ever the price hike.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

@AMD true that is all across the political spectrum



azaad_shri75 said:


> yes thats ok, what about the taxes govt receiving from us, ask the ___ govt bring petroleum products under regular VAT, then what you say very acceptable, as petroleum companies get only 24-26 Rs per litre what ever the price hike.


The last thing I want is to give 12.5% VAT for my petrol  Every state govt. has a separate tax on petrol and other fuels that is why the prices vary, there is a possibility that this may be made common for all states.

And did someone actually say that facts & figures are ashes


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

*LEFT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

They decreased the cess by 5%..now we don't have to pay heavily for petrol..petrol to be up by 3 rs and diesel by re-1..way to go CPI-M..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Leave it to the UPA to screw things up, atleast when the NDA was in power they kept the prices at check.



dude get ur facts right.. & dont be biased.. i am not pro UPA but the price rise was inevitable... crude oil per barrel is around 130$.. how do u not expect the government to increase the price...it cant keep running its oil PSU's in red..
When NDA was in power.. go check out the price of crude oil barrels at that time.. u will get ur answer... it was damn cheap then



amd64_man2005 said:


> *LEFT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
> 
> They decreased the cess by 5%..now we don't have to pay heavily for petrol..petrol to be up by 3 rs and diesel by re-1..way to go CPI-M..



waah.. kya baat hai.. just becuz they have forced the gov. to decrease the prices.. they rule now 

Dont forget all the other " wonderful " stuff they have done....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^lol..not INDIA..only WB...

arre we have to praise them when they deserve it..they have been ruling for 20 years now..so they rule is not an understatemnt..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i know what u mean .. by rule.. 
but personally i dont feel like praising political parties at all.. becuz for every good thing they do... they do 10 baad things


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

The question here is not which party rocks, But rather which sucks the least.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

Now the govt. would probably have to deal with an astounding 10% inflation rate rather soon.Situation is going downhill for the govt right now though the oil hike is mostly due to the increasing crude oil rates the world over.

It'd be a real challenge to keep the current inflation in check,leave alone decreasing it.Wonder,what'd be the situation when Nano's hit the already vehicle-infested roads.

Lets not forget that 8% inflation was achieved during the NDA rule also.Now,we have a PM who was known for his economic reforms when he was the finance minister & a finance minister who is harvard educated(dunno whether it makes a diff though) and are still struggling to keep the inflation in check.The situation may arguably have been worse if it was NDA who ran the nation.Guess we always reminisce the past through  shaded windows.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 4, 2008)

^Even I have heard analysts say on TV that inflation rate may become double digit.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2008)

I think i have to travel by cycle.
Go green, use Cycles.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2008)

useless backward companies still promoting petrol and diesel cars...

they and the people affected should spend their energy on finding ways to manufacture cheaper and more power effective electric vehicles instead of crying due to expensive fuel oils.

Till then, *Bicycles FTW*


----------



## Ecko (Jun 4, 2008)

Gonna take my GF on bicycle (BTW I was writing bycycle,forgot the spelling even  )


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

fuel cells anyone?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

bullock carts anyone??

i have a few on sale..buy 1 get 1 free..

bullocks not included..!!!

btw..m not spamming..this is of national importance..

P.S.-If you want to enjoy AC in ur car...ropes available at cheap rates to tie ur car to the cart and being towed forward..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> fuel cells anyone?


electric is better than fuel cells.

if you use electric vehicles, you can _charge them_ with power, which is produced from fuel cells. This way, continuous supply of power can be ensured. If a problem arises with fuel cells, the core nature of the automobile neednt be altered. One can still use other sources to make electricity to run the vehicle.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 4, 2008)

I wonder how many really are going to reduce their fuel usage.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> they and the people affected should spend their energy on finding ways to manufacture cheaper and more power effective electric vehicles instead of crying due to expensive fuel oils.
> Till then, Bicycles FTW



Exactly,hw abt taking the middle path and promote hybrid vehicles until other alternatives become practical(ie decent speed,good looks,good dist covered nd vfm).Hope these hydrogen,fuel cars arrive soon.
Right now,bicycles definitely for small distances.



MetalheadGautham said:


> electric is better than fuel cells.
> 
> if you use electric vehicles, you can _charge them_ with power, which is produced from fuel cells. This way, continuous supply of power can be ensured. If a problem arises with fuel cells, the core nature of the automobile neednt be altered. One can still use other sources to make electricity to run the vehicle.



But the biggest problem is battery that its life(for one full charge) is lesser right?.A fuel car when it reaches its maturity stage(in the development) should be able to travel lot more distance that electric vehicles.Pls correct me if i am wrong.Havent researched this topic,so was jst asking a doubt.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Exactly,hw abt taking the middle path and promote hybrid vehicles until other alternatives become practical(ie decent speed,good looks,good dist covered nd vfm).Hope these hydrogen,fuel cars arrive soon.
> Right now,bicycles definitely for small distances.


I never said middle path or hybrid vehicles.

what I said is that almost any source of energy can be converted to electricity and this can be easily transported.

This means that weather you burn coal or wood, petrol or diesel, weather you use fuel cells or solar cells, the same vehicle can be powered.



Hrithan2020 said:


> But the biggest problem is battery that its life(for one full charge) is lesser right?.A fuel car when it reaches its maturity stage(in the development) should be able to travel lot more distance that electric vehicles.Pls correct me if i am wrong.Havent researched this topic,so was jst asking a doubt.


you are partially right and partially wrong.
battery technology is just not as over developed as fuel technology.
and, there is no reason you cant carry extra batteries in your vehicles. We can make battery system just like gas cylinder system - use and exchange.

And in case you didn know, most two seater cars spend a hell lot of money on each kilometer. Indica spends around Rs. 2-4 per kilometer. But the electric car, Reva, uses only 40 paise per kilometer. Electric scooters and bikes (all china made only available in India) spend 3 paise per kilometer to a maximum of 15 paise(the lower end models). Tell me, isn this worth it ?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I never said middle path or hybrid vehicles.
> 
> what I said is that almost any source of energy can be converted to electricity and this can be easily transported.
> 
> This means that weather you burn coal or wood, petrol or diesel, weather you use fuel cells or solar cells, the same vehicle can be powered.



No the middle path was my suggestion.I was FTWing the bicycle suggestion.
Ur right that electricity can be produced in ne way,which gives the electric cars the adv. of flexibility in choice as long as it follows a particular std. compatible with these all.
But,what abt the battery life?Isnt that a major disadvantage.If u cant even travel long distances(100 km) with these cars on full battery,it won't be good,na.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> *LEFT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
> 
> They decreased the cess by 5%..now we don't have to pay heavily for petrol..petrol to be up by 3 rs and diesel by re-1..way to go CPI-M..



Actually, they are playing Good Cop, Bad Cop. 


Day1 - Govt.: We have to increase prices by atleast Rs15/litre to counter the losses.

Day2 - Govt. : Prices increased by Rs5/litre to reduce burden on people.

Day3 - Left. : Nationwide protests for decreasing the price rise.

Day3 - Goct. : OK prices to be increase by only Rs2.5/litre.


RESULT: Govt Happy, Left Happy and people Happy too(even if they are fooled) 



MetalheadGautham said:


> And in case you didn know, most two seater cars spend a hell lot of money on each kilometer. Indica spends around Rs. 2-4 per kilometer. But the electric car, Reva, uses only 40 paise per kilometer. Electric scooters and bikes (all china made only available in India) spend 3 paise per kilometer to a maximum of 15 paise(the lower end models). Tell me, isn this worth it ?



And pray tell me, where will we get all this extra electricity from? 

For a country which has power cuts and load shedding almost everywhere, Imagine what would be the situation in summer if all vehicles will start using electricity. Where will we get that much amount of coal ? 

And what about pollution? burning such huge amounts of coal will ultimately result in CO2 increase 

Even looking for alternate sources like hydel, wind power plants will take time. So till then its better to reduce consumption of petroleum products as a whole, by people themselves.

Time to start cycling now.


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

jUST saw on Headlines today tht indian military does not have an alternative to oil... secondly, indian govt. does not have a backup mechanism.... What should we infer from this??? 

*Why should I switch to cycles????  Why should anybody switch to cycles????  Why Indians have to put breaks on their desires and dreams... What is MY fault? What is anybody's fault????  were we stupid tht we gave our precious votes to someone who we tought would run this country and help us grow. Never...*

and as iNFINITE said, it is really a Good Cop, Bad Cop thing...


----------



## karmanya (Jun 4, 2008)

Honestly, this price rise was inevitable, oil and gas companies already make heavy losses. That is why there is no other company other than the government sponsered ones. Oil is so heavily subsidized, it's not even funny.
If the Indian government wakes up in time and puts proper public transport systems in place, we needn't need to use cars all the time. plus with the metro moving this fast along, things don't look that bad.
Honestly I think the fault is OPEC's, they refuse to lower prices.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 4, 2008)

Its coz of the bloody Us governemt...they have huge reserves of oil stored.. but still they keep on importing oil from the guld countries...and make no mistkae..US is one of the most fuel consuming nations..If the US had only made their oil reserves available..the rates would have plummeted back to 30 a litre...

their attacks on iraq are nothing but a ploy to destro the major oil producing nations in the world so that they can take complete monopoly when the fuel reserves go down the drain in a few years...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 4, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> *Why should I switch to cycles????  Why should anybody switch to cycles????  Why Indians have to put breaks on their desires and dreams... What is MY fault? What is anybody's fault????  were we stupid tht we gave our precious votes to someone who we tought would run this country and help us grow. Never...*



Actually its a collective fault of all of us. As your siggy says, frequent price rises are the logical result of excessive usage of petroleum products all over the world. Take US for instance, people there use 4-wheelers which are fuel-inefficient(SUVs) a lot. 

And vote for whichever govt. u want, they cant produce oil on their own. Even if OPEC countries are charging a lot, if the present consumption rate keeps on going like this and the cost is kept same, the oil sources would dry up in the next decade. Then OPEC, even with all their money ,wont be able to do anything.


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> their attacks on iraq are nothing but a ploy to destro the major oil producing nations in the world so that they can take complete monopoly when the fuel reserves go down the drain in a few years...



if tht happens and if by tht time indian govt still remains sleeping as it has always been... then all be ready to PAY 1000 times more to the US thn we are giving it now...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

^add china to the list.

but my solution is different.ofcourse as @gowtham said,we may use Electric vehicles with batteries which can last atleast 500kms(in future).

anybody here using sodamaker do you know that you have to exchange gas cylinder for a filled one when the gas is over?

In the same way,we should have batteries with very high efficiency and electric/hybrid vehicles which can if ran out of power(battery) ,can go to a road side charging station,usually along with the petrol/diesel pump to have his batteries (ex)changed for the charged one. a public corporation should own all the batteries.all NH,SH should get the battery charging points in the same way we have private LPG gas refilling stations spreading in Kerala 

I hope this will materialize hopefully and most probably if a crisis comes


----------



## nvidia (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> Its coz of the bloody Us governemt...they have huge reserves of oil stored.. but still they keep on importing oil from the guld countries...and make no mistkae..US is one of the most fuel consuming nations..If the US had only made their oil reserves available..the rates would have plummeted back to 30 a litre...
> 
> their attacks on iraq are nothing but a ploy to destro the major oil producing nations in the world so that they can take complete monopoly when the fuel reserves go down the drain in a few years...


+1
Once the fuel in the gulf countries are out, US will be the main supplier of fuel and we will have to pay the amount they demand. This could lead to a war...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 4, 2008)

Just thought of telling this to some people who make erratic and wrong statements: Indian Govt. is NOT sleeping. They are doing practically everything they can to control the situation. Don't echo what the 'common man' on the street says 'Govt is sleeping'. The govt is NOT sleeping. You will be aware only if you watch financial news and markets.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 4, 2008)

^^+1
The Govt wanted to increase the price by 17Rs/lt of petrol! They very well knew that if they hike the price by Rs17, then half the people in India would suffer because of the new prices. Its a good thing that they have increased the price by just Rs.5. This hike in price will not give any money to the Govt, its inevitable. Appreciate the governments move.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> Its coz of the bloody Us governemt...they have huge reserves of oil stored..
> 
> their attacks on iraq are nothing but a ploy to destro the major oil producing nations in the world so that they can take complete monopoly when the fuel reserves go down the drain in a few years...



Interesting theory.I agree,the iraq attacks was a ploy to gain control of fuel.Maybe,this is the reason why we are not seeing significant investments in alternative fuel resources from the US side.I personally think the current hike is triggered not by fuel shortage but by calculated strategies.IMO,oil will be available till at least 50 more yrs.But why wait,if there is a significant cohesive drive by the major developing countries for whom oil is crucial for economic growth,i believe significant inroads can be made within a decade itself.BTW,has ne1 read abt the abiogenic theory regarding the origin of oil?
Interesting 1,that..


----------



## harmik (Jun 4, 2008)

why are all of u blaming govt here?
worldwide oil prices are about $135 dollar now. and arnd 2-3 years ago it was arnd $50.
govt gives u a subsidy of abt 17Rs on petrol, Rs23 on diesel and Rs300 on LPG cylinders.
so u shud b thankful in that regard...
oil companies are losing Rs300crore a day..!!!
so, fuel price rise was unavoidable.
this may help in ppl driving wisely and using fuel judiciously nw...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ buddy, do you know how much tax we pay in a litre of petrol?


> The base price of petrol in Delhi is Rs 21.93 a litre and that for diesel Rs 22.45 while the retail price is Rs 45.52 and Rs 31.76 respectively. As much as 49 per cent of the retail price of petrol and 26 per cent in the case of diesel, it is important to keep in mind, is made up of central excise duty and VAT.
> 
> So isn't it ridiculous to claim that oil marketing companies are giving consumers a discount (under-recovery) of Rs 16.3 a litre of petrol when the consumer pays Rs 22.37 per litre as tax and duty to the exchequer instead?


Source


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 4, 2008)

*My 2 cents:*

_"People blaming the govt should first switch of their computers and get a life outside their monitors."_

_"People who question why they should switch to alternate sources need a knock on their head or they are just a spoilt brat with enough money pretending to care about the poor"_.

Reasons for above quotes:

First, if you have absolutely zero economic knowledge, then understand that price rise for anything in the world whether that be oil, food or even the clothes you wear, happens only when demand outruns supply.
*
Q. Why in the world will demand outrun supply?*
* A.* That's because people need more than what oil is currently being produced.
*
Q. What does that mean?
A.* That means, more of you and me are using too much than what petroleum companies are able to dig out of the ground.
*
Q. Why can't they dig more?
A.* It's not your father's property to ask them that question and they are also not foolish enough to not dig for more when enough money is on the table.

* Q. Then why don't they dig if they have the money on the table?
A.* That's because finding a new digging site or pumping out more is not done over a day. It takes months and by then, more demand and still lesser supply.

* Q. Then how in the world can this be resolved?
A.* If you think making a hydrogen cell car or using alternate fuel sources is the answer, then you still need to switch of your computer and get a life outside the house.
*
Q. Why are you being so sarcastic?
A.* That's because you still think that you are the only one in the world with the brilliant idea of fuel cells and alternate energy.
*
Q. What are you trying to say?
A.* The point is, alternate fuel sources like hydrogen cell cars have been in the making for over a decade and it's still unfinished technology and yet to be implemented on a large scale by any manufacturer.
*
Q. Then why can't they just implement it with existing prototypes?
A. *Firstly, even if they implement it, you are certainly not going to buy one coz you'll have to sell all your organs to afford one.

* Q. What's wrong with you?
A.* Nothing's wrong with me. The problem is, you think that technology like hydrogen cell car can reduce the oil price right away which is absolutely a big mistake. These technologies will certainly help reduce the dependency on oil but that is not going to solve the problem of the hour which is the surge in oil prices over the last 1 year.

* Q. So, what the hell are you saying?
A.* Remember the part about demand outstipping supply? That's where we need to work on. Anything is the world becomes cheaper when there is lesser people buying it and more of it available.
*
Q. So, how's that going to help us?
A.* You still make me want to be sarcastic. Demand for oil is created by 'you' and 'me' and not by the government or the oil producing nations. It's because of your and my consumption that there is more demand. Because you still need more fuel to carry out your everyday chores and you're not willing to reduce your usage.

* Q. What the hell do you expect me to do?
A. *Simple, reduce your consumption of oil and the prices will fall naturally. Use alternate methods that don't burn fuel if possible to do your daily work. Stop "bearing" the price hike and still fill your petrol tanks. Stop filling like you normally do. If you fill 3liters, fill only 2 now, because if you still keep filling 3 by bearing the price, you are not decreasing the demand.

* Q. And you expect us to disrupt our normal life by doing that?
A.* Then stfu and stop cribbing about the prices. Honestly, how many times have to taken your bike to just go to the shop around the corner? How many times have you taken your car to visit the house at the next lane? How many times have your ever walked to your destination in your life? Seriously, if you stop using pertol for silly things, you will end up reducing your consumption atleast by 5-10 liters a calender month. Imagine if 1 person could reduce 5 liters by doing that in a month, how many liters would be saved by the billions of people using petrol and diesel every single calender month? Like then say, small drops make a waterfall or whatever that is. Since we are in billions, one small change by everyone can make a whole heck of a difference.

* Q. What's the point? no one is going to do it.
A.* Stop talking and do something. Make a change. One person will inspire and another and so on the chain will continue. Else, your stubbornness will de-motivate another one and cause more problems.
*
Moral of story:* Stop critisizing the government or Oil producing countries. It's because of you and only because of you and me. So, if you ever want to see a change in the prices downwards, then only you can make the change, no government, no subsidy, no law can hold back demand outstripping supply. So, make the change, be the difference and stop cribbing!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2008)

*As for electricity there is Nuclear Fission. Successfully implemented *

The USA has over 100 nuclear reactors providing *almost 20% of its electricity*. These have a high level of performance.

Make 500 more Nuclear reactors and get 100% supply. Transport all Nuclear waste to Space, they have NASA.. LOL !!! Well atleast sounds simple.
Besides that's why US wanted to give more nuclear power to India in that deal.

*www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf41.html


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

There is no point in taking the side of govt... as it is it'll screw us whether we blame it or we butter it.... we elected them... every country should have a backup plan ... everybody has... we dont.. Who should create it???? Govt. It hasn't. Who'll pay for it???? WE... I *WILL* SAY FROM THE VIEW POINT OF A COMMON MAN FROM THE STREET. coz they are the ppl who suffer most.. We, the people give our 9-5 time for the development of the country.... DONT TAKE ME WRONG... I KNOW INDIAN GOVT JUST TAGS THE PRICE... BUT MY POINT IS IF IT KNOWS THT THIS PROBLEM CAN ARISE... IT SHOULD HAVE A FREAKIN *CONTINGENCY PLAN*... before blasting indian ppl every now and then with the hikes... they must use them if they have any... And they themselves say tht THEY DONT HAVE IT... this is a lame excuse... The Puppet.. i mean the prime minister himself confessed in his todays address to nation tht they have no option... They are showing us the BLOODY SYMPTOMS.... WE KNOW THT ALREADY... WE ARE ASKING THEM REASON and A SOLUTION????


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

nobody noticed *my post*


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> nobody noticed *my post*




cheer up dost...  i noticed it... nice info... i think ppl will really read ur post when they will have no other choice..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2008)

^^LOL..aacha let me ask you something praka..

from when do you think this will come into effect??what about the trilions of cars thats still on the roads??and ho are going to maufacture these hybrid carss..have you seen maruti or a ford or a honda coming up with such a solution??..and with the nano in the fray..most people will be able to afford a car and we will see the implications in less than half a decade...i predict inflation to touch 10% by the end of the year and at least 12% by 2009...


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> i predict inflation to touch 10% by the end of the year and at least 12% by 2009...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif ... Are u an Astrologer????? Please say NO... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2008)

cummon...you dont need to be a rocket scientist to guess..if the crude prices remain the same..inflation has already touched 9 with a mere annoucement of oil prices..now food prices will increase more due to transportation costs...and these will lead to greater and more disturbing implications...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 5, 2008)

@jal_desai,
 What do you want for a 'common man'?

And what do you the people in the Govt. are doing? You think only you can think that 'Govt should have backup and contingency plans. The fact is Govt is always trying it do its best, but you always seem to make a 'bashing-bakra' of it. Understand that Govt is NOT the supreme power in the whole world. It too has to depends on other countries for some reasons. An 'instant' solution is nowhere seen in the near future but yes, I guarantee you that our Gov't will find a solution. You are yrying to making the Govt a scapegoat for all you think.

What IYO, should the Govt have done? Isn't it engaged in research?


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ Not always bro.. if the govt. does the right thing we do appreciate it... This is not the first time oil has gone high... the fact is they did nothing after tht.. of if they did anything ... it didnt reflect.. it went futile.. U feel govt. will find a soln.. I am also optimistic.. but time matters... Even i know tht "instant" soln is NOT possible even in the best of the countries... but atleast they learn from the past... Eg. US has its own oil bunkers. They wont be having any problem even if oil will run out in the gulf... they have planned such a way tht IT RATTLED the world.. our plans are NOT effective and tht's truth... even I voted for congress bro.. thinking it wud be better than BJP... but sorry to say i was just comparing cat's **** with the dog's one...


----------



## utsav (Jun 5, 2008)

Anybody noticed that we r also losing bucks frm our fixed deposits due to this rise in inflation rate. Interest rates at fds 8 to 9% and inflation rate almost 9% lol.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 5, 2008)

utsav said:


> Anybody noticed that we r also losing bucks frm our fixed deposits due to this rise in inflation rate. Interest rates at fds 8 to 9% and inflation rate almost 9% lol.


^Thats because of failure to recover money!


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

utsav said:


> Anybody noticed that we r also losing bucks frm our fixed deposits due to this rise in inflation rate. Interest rates at fds 8 to 9% and inflation rate almost 9% lol.



obvious...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> And pray tell me, where will we get all this extra electricity from?
> 
> For a country which has power cuts and load shedding almost everywhere, Imagine what would be the situation in summer if all vehicles will start using electricity. Where will we get that much amount of coal ?
> 
> ...


you never read my post properly.
electricity can be obtained from ANY source.
ANY source.

instead of burning petrol on cars, burn it in special powerstations to maximise effitiency and send that power over to cars. Kilometers per litre actually goes up.

In an year or so, with the neuclear deal, there will come many reactors. Use 'em for getting electricity.

In 10 years or so, Fuel Cells become mainstream. React hydrogen to get energy in controlled environments, and send that power over to vehicles.

Attach dynamos to Gym Instruments and extract energy from people exercising instead of letting it go waste.

Put up solar pannels over your houses and get electricity.

*Only the current sources of energy need to be used to get electricity. Its pure energy and has 100% conversion effitiency. Even future sources can be used, but vehicles remain the same even then.*

Only problem is, people will start saying "stop listening to your car stereo and gain more milage"


----------



## x3060 (Jun 5, 2008)

that's really is something which will happen true in near future....
stop listening to music...lol
seriously, i guess its really high time we look for alternatives ...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 5, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> U feel govt. will find a soln.. I am also optimistic.. but time matters... Even i know tht "instant" soln is NOT possible even in the best of the countries...



What solution are you talking about? Why don't you answer yourself and suggest a magic-solution which the govt can use. 

What backup plan?
Keeping reserve supplies of oil or using an alternative source? Do you know that govt. maintains a 90-day reserve for emergencies but thats not a backup, its just a reserve.

 As Cyrus_the_virus pointed out, alternative sources won't be implemented in a short duration even if they are efficient.




> but atleast they learn from the past... Eg. US has its own oil bunkers. They wont be having any problem even if oil will run out in the gulf... they have planned such a way tht IT RATTLED the world.. our plans are NOT effective and tht's truth...



US planned to have oil fields on its soil?
India doesn't have that many oil fields to start using them. Or are you suggesting that India should attack an oil producing nation as per its "PLANS"? 



			
				MetalHeadGautham said:
			
		

> electricity can be obtained from ANY source.
> ANY source.



Yes, i know. But let me check:
1.Wind-> building more wind turbines -> not too many strong wind areas, inefficient.
2.Water-> build more dams -> not built in a day, not to mention various environmental issues.
3.Solar->present solar cells not efficient



> instead of burning petrol on cars, burn it in special powerstations to maximise effitiency and send that power over to cars. Kilometers per litre actually goes up.


storing electricity is not possible. petrol can be stored. AND surely if that were possible, wouldn't we have already seen a petrol/diesel based electricity power plant?
Batteries tend to discharge after some time--> inefficiency



> In an year or so, with the neuclear deal, there will come many reactors. Use 'em for getting electricity.


The same Left which is protesting against this price rise is also protesting agains the nuclear deal. Go figure.
Didn't knew that nuclear reactor constuction could be finished in a year. 
Even countries like US,France get only 20% of their electricity needs by nuclear plants and that too is being slowly reduced.
And where to dispose those nuclear waste? Environment issues, security issues. 



> In 10 years or so, Fuel Cells become mainstream. React hydrogen to get energy in controlled environments, and send that power over to vehicles.


Thats 10 years later. We are talking about price control NOW.



> Attach dynamos to Gym Instruments and extract energy from people exercising instead of letting it go waste.


only thing I got to say: *BE PRACTICAL*.



> Only the current sources of energy need to be used to get electricity. Its pure energy and has 100% conversion effitiency.


If you have studied physics, conversion of energy from one form to another is never 100% efficient, and there also there is nothing called pure energy, there will be always some side-effects in one form or another.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Hehe, I did that about a week back, bought a new bicycle, anything within 5 kms, I take my bicycle now.



See...the price hike is good for us


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2008)

my office is 10kms away from home how do I cycle there


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> my office is 10kms away from home how do I cycle there



I used to walk 6Kms to my school and my grandpa used to walk 11kms every day.....I guess 10 kms is fine on a bicycle.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

well ,even I used to walk 8 kms to and fro from school  .but that doesnt work for a s/w engineer I suppose  *buying a electric scooter is fine if you are "underweight"(<70Kg) .I already saw lot of electric scooters on the road.ppl already are ready for electric vehicles ,IMO. *


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^....

If i sit on it with my big fat ass.... I promise you it wont go beyond 20kmph....

god thing i didnt buy 220 and didnt waited for r15..bought 200..

anyways would buy r15..... crap.....


----------



## swordfish (Jun 5, 2008)

I am using cycle since long... aint I inteligent !! 

jokes apart, man scientists have found many alternate solutions for petrol deisel but none of them are efficient..

I dont remember the name of country but it stated to use ethanol instead of petrol. It went good for some time but after that as all the farmers started farming sugarcane, country suffered from other food problems and had to import.. at last they stoped ethanol .. 

where is the person who claimed to make petrol from leaves???


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 5, 2008)

^That country is Brazil I suppose and that ethanol blended petrol is called Gasohol.

Also I have found that in almost all cases, the biological systems are more efficient that their artificial replacements. Eg: the vehicle engine is less efficient that the cell's own energy production system.


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ethanol is currently being used as an additive in petrol but there is limit of only 5 %  blending....now in situations like this...the limit cud hav been increased to a greater extent....
did govt think abt it...when indian agri can produce billon liters of ethanol.  

studies hav shown that the ethanol blending helps to lower the emission also its cools the engine significantly.. ( need to find more information on this ) 


Source : 
www.ethanolindia.net/


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 6, 2008)

LOllZZ , for all of the replies given so far. 
I hope our beloved PM is reading this thread on this forum or for that anywhere on the web. and realises that it is high time that the government stops selling doodh, steel ,petrol , tv ,sabji ...........  by privatising these companies. 

But something tells me that him being an economics grad knows it far too well .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2008)

rakesh_1024 said:


> I used to walk 6Kms to my school and my grandpa used to walk 11kms every day.....I guess 10 kms is fine on a bicycle.



for school in those I used to miss the truck and walk for 12 kms, they were school days.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 6, 2008)

Ethanol blending is a good idea. Our liquor barons will be happy, and our vehicles will get a little tipsy.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## JAK (Jun 6, 2008)

I might sound like a noob... coz i dont have knowledge abt economics but i have a silly question
$1 = say 40 Rupees so we pay 40 times more then guys in US for anything we buy.

Crude is $125/barrel so we pay 125 x 40 = 5000 rupees/barrel

IF.. we some how make
$1 = Say 1 Rupee, we would be paying 40 times less

Crude is $125/barrel so we pay 125 x 1 = 125 rupees/barrel

so say current price of petrol is 55 rupees it would actually cost us about 55/40 = 1.37 Rupees.
The above is just raw conversion and i havent taken into consideration the finer elements like cost of processing crude to make petrol/diesel etc while working out the price...

Anyone here has deep insight in economics could exactly tell how this can be achieved..

I remember somewher in Feb/Mar 2008 Rupee reached 37.28 against the Dollar and our f@#%ing RBI intervened and pushed the Rupee back to 40.00..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL..you cant compare rupee to dollars..then you have to bring in mind the economic condition of both the countries and the average salary of a common man...In the US..you have to travel for more than 60 kms daily..and theres hardly any valid transportation without the car..and trust e..an average american will find it quite hard to cope up to the fuel rise...


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jun 6, 2008)

JAK said:


> I might sound like a noob... coz i dont have knowledge abt economics but i have a silly question
> $1 = say 40 Rupees so we pay 40 times more then guys in US for anything we buy.
> 
> Crude is $125/barrel so we pay 125 x 40 = 5000 rupees/barrel
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frist look at the conversions

1 $ = 41 Rs (rounded) 
1 gallon =  3.75 ltrs
1 barrel =  42 gallons

now a gallon in US would cost u on average 4 $ which is 164 Rs and  wat we are goin to pay is abt 57 rs/ltr or more so i dnt see a much difference in this..as this could be accounted to strong dollar against rupee .

Sources 

www.eia.doe.gov/oil_gas/petroleum/data_publications/wrgp/mogas_home_page.html 

*www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001661.html

and wat others are paying...

www.money.cnn.com/pf/features/lists/global_gasprices/


----------



## iinfi (Jun 6, 2008)

JAK said:


> I might sound like a noob... coz i dont have knowledge abt economics but i have a silly question
> $1 = say 40 Rupees so we pay 40 times more then guys in US for anything we buy.
> ...............


away frm the topic ... small suggestion ... start reading the editorial of some leading daily.
Read it daily. u can read Times Of India ePaper online as well.
This will help you get a gist wats going on around the world.
i know u admitted that ur question was silly. But by reading more you will be able to arrive at a conclusion yourself and probably even suggest things.
k tc

n to others who simply blame the govt. for increasing the prices i wud suggest the same. Reading editorials of leading dailies will help you know wat exactly is going on around the world.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 6, 2008)

TATA NANO just got a big kick on the back...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 6, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> TATA NANO just got a big kick on the back...


roflol!


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2008)

Stupid opposition by BJP!

They say during their 'rule' petrol price was 38rs/lt. In Congress era, it has become 57rs/lt.

WTF!!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont think petrol price will go lower anytime soon


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 6, 2008)

^^have you ever seen petrol prices going down???


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2008)

^ofcourse!many a times!


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I dont think petrol price will go lower anytime soon



This won't happen ever. So better switch to alternative green fuels like CNG or solar power


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2008)

solar power on vehicles?you oughta be kidding  what I want is *this* .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 6, 2008)

There was this thread about "help me buy a cycle" or something in ChitChat, I foresee someone bumping it.


----------

